# New video game/shooting "flying rats!"



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

My roommate is very into video games, i can be too, but barely have time to play.
Anyways, he just got the new "Grand Theft Auto IV," and when i saw an article with pictures, they showed a close-up of a pigeon on top of a building. I was psyched, i thought it was very cool.
Well, he has been playing the game for the last few days, and a side mission in it is to kill all the "flying rats," in it. All 200 of them, and a counter tells you as you kill them.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Sounds warped and sick to me.

George


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, he was just showing me more of it, you can go to a part that shows your "missions," and one mission is listed as "plague of pigeons in the city," and it says you have to kill all the 200 disese carrying pigeons or everybody in Liberty City will die, you have to kill the pigeons before they spread disease to everyone and you will be coughing out our pancreases and pus will pour from all your pores...
It then mentions a pigeon fky vaccine, diseased pigeons arrive in Liberty City, Someone needs to get rid of the pigeons, think of the children...
It is set up as a fake web site on the game.. it shows a map of where the pigeons are located. There are 4 posts, or replies, to thuis info on the website, 2 positive, 2 negative.
One says "i'm never gonna leave my apartment again, cause we're all gonna catch the pigeon flu and die,"
the second one says, "THANKS, i hope someone GETS those FU$#@!ers!!"
3rd one says <"Leave the pigeons alone, they never did anything to anyone, is someone working on an organic, non-animal tested cure?
The fourth says ," Pigeons speak to me, they send a message of love!"

Oh, i guess the character in the game goes into an internet cafe to see this fake website, and this pigeon stuff is on a site..
I think it is cool there is an alternate view to the pigeons, someone says they send a message of love, so cute! I am glad you dont HAVE to kill the pigeons to win the game.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It doesn't send quite a nice message to the millions of youngsters who play those games


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So now we can blame video games for putting violence AND killing pigeons/other animals into the minds of kids. Why couldn't they make it "save the pigeons". They could definitely make a video game the opposite, where you have to save 200 pigeons from people shooting them, instead of killing them yourself.

Speaking of video games, I was disappointed when they didn't make Valiant into a video game like they did to Shrek and all the other animated movies 
They must be racist against pigeons.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Moxie........sorry, but this really confuses me. Would you play a video game where you had to kill dogs, cats, horses,etc over and over? 
I don't understand how parents let their kids play the games where you have to kill PEOPLE.......doesn't matter whether the people you are killing are thugs, or murderers or whatever...........it really does send the wrong message and when they have to kill animals also.........I don't understand how this could be so exciting first of all, and to YOU of all people........ 
Just don't get it. Sorry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Moxie........sorry, but this really confuses me. Would you play a video game where you had to kill dogs, cats, horses,etc over and over?
> I don't understand how parents let their kids play the games where you have to kill PEOPLE.......doesn't matter whether the people you are killing are thugs, or murderers or whatever...........it really does send the wrong message and when they have to kill animals also.........
> 
> * *I don't understand how this could be so exciting first of all, and to YOU of all people........ *
> Just don't get it. Sorry.


* With all due respect, Moxie, after reading your posts, that's the impression I got as well.  
Your posts came across as though you weren't angry about the game, rather excited to the point of giving us vivid details of what happens. JMO

The whole thing is disgusting, as far as I'm concerned.

George (Avion), said it right. 
*Sounds warped and sick* to me. 

Cindy


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

I think there's a misunderstanding here, which I'm sure Moxie will clear up...but it seems she was originally excited about getting a new video game, until she found out one of the goals of the game was to kill pigeons. And then she described the game (that part was a little confusing, I agree) and said at least there was 1 part in which someone provided a positive view of pigeons. But she would never be excited about killing pigeons in a video game, and I didn't get that impression reading her posts...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sabina said:


> I think there's a misunderstanding here, which I'm sure Moxie will clear up...but it seems she was originally excited about getting a new video game, until she found out one of the goals of the game was to kill pigeons. And then she described the game (that part was a little confusing, I agree) and said at least there was 1 part in which someone provided a positive view of pigeons. But she would never be excited about killing pigeons in a video game, and I didn't get that impression reading her posts...


I agree with you. I read it that way too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I read it as she was excited for seeing that there were pigeons in the game, until she found out you had to kill them.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> So now we can blame video games for putting violence AND killing pigeons/other animals into the minds of kids.


In time, this stuff just desensitizes us to the actual acts itself. Not just kids, there's alot of people out there with issues and this type of stuff isn't going to help. 

You watch it at the movies, see it in the news now you can play it on a video game. Hopefully Wii doesn't come out with something like that. 

It's a messed up world we live in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, I don't think a video game involving killing pigeons, for whatever reason is worthy to be posted on this site. Second, also showing them as diseased is just as bad.  

Don't think this is the type of message we want for the site, no matter whether you have to "kill" the pigeons or not!!  

We do our best to promote a *positive* views of pigeons and along comes this video game! Even the title of this thread is negative!  

Wouldn't bother me if this thread is closed!

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Personally, I don't think a video game involving killing pigeons, for whatever reason is worthy to be posted on this site. Second, also showing them as diseased is just as bad.
> 
> Don't think this is the type of message we want for the site, no matter whether you have to "kill" the pigeons or not!!
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think closing it would be best. Just to end all the stuff it's stirred up.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Personally, I don't think a video game involving killing pigeons, for whatever reason is worthy to be posted on this site.*
> 
> Second, also showing them as diseased is just as bad.
> 
> ...





MaryOfExeter said:


> *Agreed. I think closing it would be best*.
> Just to end all the stuff it's stirred up.


Moxie, 
As has been suggested, & you may feel, as well, I misunderstood your posts. 
The bottome line is, the game clearly promotes violence towards pigeons. 

I agree that the thread should be closed. 
I think by keeping it open for discussion will only bring unwarranted publicity to the game. 

Cindy


----------

